# Tính năng của máy nối ống gió Packaged gas R410A



## thithi6293 (3/5/22)

*Tính năng của máy nối ống gió Packaged gas R410A*



_*HOTLINE - ZALO: 0909 333 162 MS HÀ*_



*



*



- Chất lượng không khí trong nhà: Một đường ray dày 2 inch được cung cấp ở phần gió hồi dùng để lắp đặt phin lọc khi cấp gió

- Vỏ máy *điều hòa âm trần nối ống gió* bền bỉ: Vỏ được làm bằng thép mạ kẽm, phủ polyester epoxy để bảo vệ, chống sự ăn mòn.

- Chuyển đổi hướng gió: Đa năng, như là hướng thổi gió (dọc hoặc ngang) có thể thay đổi tại công trình theo yêu cầu.

- Có thể thay đổi bộ phận truyền động: động cơ dàn lạnh điều khiển bằng dây đai cho phép thay đổi Puly để đáp ứng các yêu cầu về áp suất tĩnh và lưu lượng gió khác nhau.

- Vật liệu cách nhiệt (PE): Có độ dày 10 mm, cách nhiệt chống cháy với bề mặt bền, chống lại bụi bẩn cứng và có độ chống đâm thủng cao hơn so với sợi thủy tinh.

- Dàn tản nhiệt: Dàn ống đồng có rãnh bên trong để truyền nhiệt tối ưu.

- Vận hành bán tải: Cấu hình theo tổ hợp (Mô-đun) cho phép hoạt động theo điều kiện bán tải để đáp ứng công suất làm lạnh cần thiết.



*Máy lạnh giấu trần Daikin FDN80HV1/RN80HY19 gas R410a*
*

*
71.950.000 VNĐ / BỘ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)

*Máy lạnh giấu trần Daikin FDN100HV1/RCN100HY19 gas R410a*
*

*
74.350.000 VNĐ / BỘ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)
*Máy lạnh giấu trần Daikin FDN125HY1/RCN125HY19 gas R410a*
*

*
102.200.000 VNĐ / BỘ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)
*Máy lạnh giấu trần Daikin FDN150HY1/RCN150HY19 gas R410a*
*

*
129.700.000 VNĐ / BỘ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)
*Máy lạnh giấu trần Daikin 2FDN200HY1/RCN100HY19+RCN100HY199 gas R410a*
*

*
137.500.000 VNĐ / BỘ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)

*NGOÀI RA THIÊN NGÂN PHÁT CHUYÊN CUNG CẤP MÁY LẠNH LG, DAIKIN, MITSUBISHI, PANASONIC....*

*CÔNG TY TNHH THƯƠNG MẠI DỊCH VỤ THIÊN NGÂN PHÁT  

HOTLINE - ZALO :  0909 333 162 -  Ms Hà *
_* 
Tel:  (028) 66 789 516 -  (028) 66 764 052 - (028) 66 789 520 -  (028)66.764.050 - Ms Ngân*_
* 
EMAIL: ctythiennganphat@gmail.com 

Website:  maylanhdaikin.vn

Địa chỉ: 244/25 Đường HT17, KP.2, Phường Hiệp Thành, Quận 12, TP.HCM*

*RẤT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH!
Nguồn tin: Tin tức & Sự kiện -*


----------

